# Can you help ID these bikes?



## ddcover (Sep 4, 2012)

The two frames are identical. One has a sticker which says, "R.T.D. made by Bill Matthews. The other has no markings except for the serial number M07197, stamped below the crank housing.  The one that's most complete I will probably restore as is. The other, unless it's valuable, I will modify it. I have all but the crank and chain for the one in pieces. Any thought as to what I should do?  I'm just starting this hobby. Thank you.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 4, 2012)

Built similar to a Schwinn Cycle Truck but from the fork style more like 1970s/80s for build.  Schwinns also were not step throughs.  I wonder if they might be early Worksmann which are an industrial use type of bike still made.  Roger


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2012)

Bill Matthews built some really wild bikes in the late 50's and thru the 60's He has a site on FaceBook called Bill Matthews co.send them a picture maybe you will get some info.


----------



## ddcover (Sep 4, 2012)

It's an odd frame.  I've looked at thousands of pictures and read a pile of articles.  Denver has an R.T.D. bike exchange for the city?    The good thing about this is it has spawned a hobby. lol.  Thanks! I'll try Facebook too.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the madness, DDCover! Keep things hush hush from the Misses as long as possible


----------



## ddcover (Sep 8, 2012)

Got caught once, OldRider. The rest have been near Misses. lol.  I think these bikes were used at the IBM Rochester, MN. school.  Rumor.  I put a post to Bob Matthews facebook and Workmans facebook pages.  I have enough parts to restore one to original. I reckon it'll be the one with the sticker(tho I'm not crazy about red).  The other, I'm open to ideas? Thanks!


----------



## rhenning (Sep 8, 2012)

I saw a picture of a Bob Matthews trike that was the same frame set as your bikes but with a triple conversion rearend on it.  This was yesterday while searching Bob Matthews Google images.  Roger


----------



## ddcover (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool, Thanks I'll look too.


----------



## ddcover (Sep 9, 2012)

Roger, was this the one you saw?  It's a Bill Matthews Leisure Line.  Most similar frame I've seen to what I got, except on 3 wheels.  Thanks ...


----------



## rhenning (Sep 10, 2012)

That is the one I saw and if it is like most trike conversions the frame is the same as a single bike.  Roger


----------



## ddcover (Sep 16, 2012)

This just appeared, for sale, on Bill Matthews Co. facebook page.  Definitely my frames.  I will need a three piece crank to complete one of the bikes.  Any thoughts about where to look?  It doesn't need to be vintage.  I will turn one of the bikes to vintage the other I may trick out...unsure about that though.  Baby steps...


----------

